# Larkin Mortuary in Ashburn VA



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Video Clips!!

From 2008 to 2010 video montage - 




And fresh 2011 video montage - 




We have only been 'seriously' haunting since Sept 2010, so, the 2008 to 2010 are a little rough, but 2011 started to take good shape and we had over 300 visitors


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love the Lovecraft tombstone! Great videos


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, my buddy in crime made it, and he admits that he got the idea off of one of the 20 $ challange winners from a few years ago. The plan is that the whole yard haunt will take on a Lovecraftian theme.


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Just wanted to add the thrown of bones that was built for photo opportunities for the TOT's


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really Nice walkthrough. Well laid out. Spooky feel all the way. Loved it!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job!


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you for the words of encouragement. Stay scary !


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

*Some stills*

Just wanted to add a few stills of 2011


----------

